
Article on Classful Networks and Ifconfig, with Help from HN - MatrixInfo
A few weeks ago I posted a question, and a couple of folks were very helpful.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23655176<p>I wanted to let you know that the article I was working on is posted, with credit for the assist. :)<p>Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;prgmr.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2020&#x2F;07&#x2F;17&#x2F;classful-networking.html
======
cpach
Nice writeup.

Fascinating “bug”! Or should I say weird default behavior.

I saw this post on the Lobsters front page and was a bit surprised when I
reached the end of the article and saw my user name there :)

